# Holiday Movies!



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2008)

Which one(s) do YOU feel the need to watch every single year? Or do you just find them all incredibly annoying? 

You can't beat The Polar Express. You just can't.


----------



## Byrus (Nov 29, 2008)

Really? I thought the Polar Express was horrifying. It's trying to be enchanting and charming but all its characters look like corpses. 







Nightmarish. *shudder*

As for Christmas movies I like... The Muppet Christmas Carol brings back memories. I should really start watching it again. =P


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 29, 2008)

I didn't like Polar express.

The Grinch who stole Christmas - the old one. So much love.


----------



## Philly (Nov 29, 2008)

I like A Christmas Carol, with George C. Scott.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2008)

This is such a guilty pleasure for me (most people who know me are always really surprised I like it), but I have to watch Love Actually at least once before Christmas. It's awesome :D

Also: Home Alone (the first one), Pikachu's Winter Vacation (shut up) and It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2008)

LOVE ACTUALLY. <333 I love that film. It's just so darn Christmassy and cute.

And my aunt loves The Snowman, so we watch that every year, too. And The Nightmare Before Christmas, which was my favourite film when I was a kid. :3


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

The old animated The Grinch Who Stole Christmas <3 it's a tradition to watch it in my family :3 the one with real people is creepy though :P


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 30, 2008)

The Santa Clause.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 30, 2008)

Love Actually for Christmas. I have no other particular holiday movies that I can remember.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 30, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Home Alone (the first one), *Pikachu's Winter Vacation*(shut up) and It's a Wonderful Life.


^^ It is SO cute, isn't it?

Anyways, Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer. No Christmas (for me, anyways) is complete without this classic

Frost the Snowman is also pretty good, although my little sister watched it so much that it now has a bit of a, "Play it again and I will break that Video Cassette in two!" quality to it x.x


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw Love Actually not too long ago for the first time. I loved it, but I sort of already knew I would. Needless to say I'm going to watch it again. My dad likes A Christmas Story so we watch that every year. And them there's It's a Wonderful Life...
I actually really like the old animations of Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer and others like that.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 6, 2008)

Probably A Christmas Carol, as that's my dad's favourite, and Nightmare Before Christmas, as that's mine and my mom's favourite. XP Then probably something rather un-Christmas-like, like The Crow or something.

Luckily I won't be seeing Miracle on 34th Street. Every year we watch it when I go see my gramps, but we aren't going this year, so I'm saved. *phew*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 6, 2008)

I loathe the Polar Express. They turned a great book into a really freaky, stupid, and unnessecary movie.

My two favorite Christmas movies are definitely Elf and A Christmas Story.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 8, 2008)

our family _always_ watches Love Actually and Christmas Vacation at some point during December
both such epic films

and The Snowman if it counts :B


----------



## see ya (Dec 8, 2008)

Three words: A Christmas Story. 

Also, the classics, like Rudolph, Santa Claus is Coming to Town, Frosty, The (old) Grinch, and such are commonly watched.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2008)

Pikachu's Winter Vacation and The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Awesomesauce, yes.


----------

